# First cycle IVF



## nicwebb1717 (Aug 29, 2014)

Hi all

I'm on 4th day of Buserelin and when they say roller coaster they're not kidding. I seem to skip form one symptom to the next within minutes! Mania - Tiredness - Moody - Hungry - Horny - Can't concentrate - sweating - freezing! It's not pleasant :/ 

Any advice to this newbie greatly appreciated 
Nic xx


----------



## Cloudy (Jan 26, 2012)

Oh dear! Yes, I know those mood-swings too well 

Have you joined the Cycle Buddies group? Lots of ladies are in the same place as you right now so you will will able to compare symptoms! http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=334287.0

If you have a look at the Useful Threads sticky you will find loads of good advice and information, including a Top Tips thread.

Good luck xxx


----------



## Suntiri (Apr 8, 2015)

Hi Nic,

I am on day 7 of Buserelin. I have experienced dizziness and a bit of tiredness but other than that I feel OK I think my expectations were a lot worse than my actual side effects. I'm sorry to hear yours are quite bad. Injections are OK, some days they hurt and some days they don't. Coping with them OK and do them as soon as I get up so its over and done with. I have had plenty of offers of help with them but I want to do them myself. 

Ive looked at April My Buddies but they are all 3 - weeks ahead of us. I'm now just waiting for day 1 of my cycle so then I phone up and get a date for a scan and see how everything is. 

Jo
x


----------



## Cloudy (Jan 26, 2012)

Suntiri said:


> Ive looked at April My Buddies but they are all 3 - weeks ahead of us.


You would be better looking at May/June thread as the ladies on there have just started (or about to start) DR The link for that group is posted in my reply to Nic.

Xxx


----------



## Lanny85 (Jan 12, 2015)

Hi,

I'm on my first cycle aswell, just a little bit ahead of you, I'm at the end of the Buserelin and starting the Gonal F tommorw.  My main side effect is tirdness and a feeling very fuzzy headed for want of a better term.  The torture of wondering whether it will work or not is also just as bad as the actual side effects of the drug, I feel like my mind is a whirlpool of, will it work, wont it work on and on and on.  Don't really know what advice to give in terms with coping with things other than take as much time as you can to look after yourself, lots of relaxing baths etc.  Good luck with everything.


----------



## Suntiri (Apr 8, 2015)

Thank you cloudy I will try the link

@Lanny - Hi, My side effects very minimal and actually feel quite good. I feel level and positive. I also have the "will it wont it" concerns but am trying to be positive. There are so many success stories out there it is encouraging. My mum keeps telling me that believing and staying positive can do wonders so that's how i'm trying to be. Not sure how long that will last when I go onto the second lot of drugs though!!! Lol.  Right now im just waiting for day 1 and lots of people and my Consultant said it could be delayed due the drugs. Was yours? I am a keen horse rider and I making the most of being able to ride my pony at the moment as it will be tough not being able to do so fo a while but I know it will be worth it. I hope the Gonal F deosnt mess with you to much. I dont think mine s called that, I think I am going onto Menopur. I guess it is similar stuff? 

Take care

Jo


----------



## nicwebb1717 (Aug 29, 2014)

Thanks everyone. My AF is due Saturday, so guess I'll be starting stimms sometime next week. I'm on GOnal F too, its all ready & waiting in the fridge!
Definitely fuzzy headed and cant concentrate. The actual injections are fine and I don't mind them at all  I find it a bit exciting lol xx


----------



## Suntiri (Apr 8, 2015)

Hi All

Lanny - how is it going?

Nicwbb1717 - Has it calmed down yet or you still suffering? 

I have my baseline scan tomorrow so will hopefully start on Menopur next week. Hoping my overies have shut down sufficiently. Day 1 was Saturday late pm and since then I feel tired, a little moody( hubby says a lot) and my head feels a bit swimmy. Looking forward to the next chapter and fingers crossed for tomorrow.


----------

